# What jobs do you do?



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

I always find other peoples jobs interesting and wondered what other people do all day, everyone is important, we need home makers, carers, cleaners, managers. all kinds of people.

I work in a major reference library in London, and I am a collection audit assistant. My job involves making sure library collections are where they should be and if not wny not. I get into all kinds of interesting places other people are not allowed into and have seen some fantastic books. Sometimes the covers and bindings are more interesting than the book itself, and I get to meet many different mebers of staff too.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Caroline, 

I am a gas engineer by trade but I am currently a lecturer in plumbing and gas for a private training company. I love the work as it varies greatly depending on whether I am teaching adults or apprentices. There is also the reward at the end of the course when you see how the hard work both sides have put in finally come through.

It also means that I have a fairly regular pattern which enables me to have a routine with regards to doing blood tests which I have to admit I am dreadful with at weekends without the routine!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Caroline,

Well, there is a mixed bag, I was a Barrister until having to retire (on grounds of ill health, not on the riches of corporate law) 20 months ago. Since then I have been managing to run a number of businesses I had interests in, but again, due to a deterioration in my health (deafness) I am now considering my options again.

I have to say career changes every 2 years isn't fun and I am staring at a blank canvas as to where and what next!

Perhaps I could dare to say any suggestions, but I really don't know what would come up!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Einstein, do you sign? perhaps you could teach or work with deaf people? There are quite a lot of things you could do. being a barrister I imagine you have pretty good communication skills one way or another

I must admit I don't fancy the prospect of re apraising what I do every two years, but many people do. Over the years you have gained many skills you may not realise you have. Work out what you want to do and what skills you can use.

Good luck.


----------



## kezza (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Caroline

I work for a Local Authority as a Building Control Officer.  Basically that involves checking Architects and builders plans to ensure that they comply with the Building Regulations and then carrying out inspections on site for Foundations and drains etc or checking the means of escape in commercial premmises once the work commences on site.

Can get quite interesting when checking access statements (a document which is required to show what measures have been included in the design of the building for disabled).  Especially after reading a prev thread commenting on the DDA and diabetes.

Really worried when first diagnosed as thought it would effect me going on building sites alone and dealing with dangerous buildings (which can play havoc on blood sugars if called out when not expecting it).

Kerry


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm at university studying for a BSc in Animal Behaviour. I'm also a part time receptionist and I do agency waitressing, though at the moment I don't have much time for that (three assignments on the go!).


----------



## catwoman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Caroline

I work as a receptionist in a sports centre/swimming pool, great job meet nice people and you get to use the facilities!

 I also do volunteer work in a craft shop in my local town which sells products from all different countries, selling from traidcraft, leprosy mission, fairtrade etc.
 All the procedes from the shop go into the Oyster Bar next door which is open for young people at night no alcohol, it is also a great cafe during the day, all homemade cooking, unfortunately for me tempting !
I also worked in a library 10 years ago Caroline, your job sounds interesting! Wouldn't mind a job swap !


----------



## aymes (Feb 8, 2009)

I work at the regional office of a national youth charity. I'm a volunteer manager which means I recruit, train and managers volunteers in various roles. I also do some direct youth work with young people that come onto our programmes. We help disadvantaged young people so it can be exremely challenging and rewarding in equal measure.


----------



## Corrine (Feb 8, 2009)

That sounds like my ideal job Aymes.  I've been working in Occupational Psychology for the last 12 odd years and I have to say - I do like it - although I would rather put my degree and experience to (what I think) would be better use - I'd love to work with young people.  I used to do some volunteering, mentoring young adults and that was great but had to give it up due to workloads at the time.  Maybe I should get back in touch with the local volunteer bureau....see if they still do that sort of thing.


----------



## JohnForster (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Caroline

I work at the Royal Armouries, Museum of Artillery, near Portsmouth.

I give guided tours of a Victorian Fort and the collection of big guns and cannons etc as well as the 'ordinary' jobs of the day to day operation of a National Museum.

I also get to fire one of the guns every day.

I like my job!!

JOHN


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> Hi Caroline
> 
> I work at the Royal Armouries, Museum of Artillery, near Portsmouth.
> 
> ...



What a great job John! Do you choose who or what you get to fire the gun at?


----------



## smudger0 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi caroline
I work for social services out of hours team. Try to support families to prevent placement breakdowns, place children into foster placements, work with adults and families. Enjoy the job great fun difficult at times trying to maintain a bit of family stability. Have worked with children for a good few years, did 8 years in childrens hospices and if the opportunity arose would return to this work.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi John, sounds like you realy enjoy your job. It's nice when we enjoy our work, it is a big added bonus.

Hi Smudger O, In the last three or so years I  have come across quite a few social workers. It is a long story, but the little boy we adopted has lived with us now for nearly two years.


----------



## JohnForster (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi all

Unfortunately, Health and Safety states that we can't actually shoot anyone.  Shame

JOHN


----------



## Caroline (Feb 10, 2009)

Shame, there are a few people I'd like to put out of our misery if shotting wasn't too good for them...


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 10, 2009)

hi caroline

I work in a library too. In my case it is a small Institute library which is part of the University of London. But we are due to move soon to the main Senate House Library, everything is very uncertain. For the time being I work in an old Georgian house in Bloomsbury which is lovely, we know most of the regular students by this time and it is very friendly. I do all sorts of tasks, that is the benefit of working in a small library.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 10, 2009)

I am an Accounts assistant

My current temp role finishes on the 20th of this month so I will be hitting the job market again.   Deep joy!

I am a bit too long in the tooth to change careers at this stage

Hazel


----------



## gerryberry (Feb 10, 2009)

*jobs*

hi, everyones work sounds really interesting i graduated in november there but no such luck with a job yet to do with my training-plenty time though! i actually start part-time job this week as a care worker, i love this work as have plenty experience. my main job tho is being at home looking after my kids


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> hi caroline
> 
> I work in a library too. In my case it is a small Institute library which is part of the University of London. But we are due to move soon to the main Senate House Library, everything is very uncertain. For the time being I work in an old Georgian house in Bloomsbury which is lovely, we know most of the regular students by this time and it is very friendly. I do all sorts of tasks, that is the benefit of working in a small library.



Hi Lizzie, I work for the British Library, which was housed in the British Museum with the wonderful round reading room designed by Panizzi. I am getting used to the new building at St. Pancras, but it is not so intimate. When I worked as a library assistant I got to know lots of the readers and accademics who used the reading rooms. We had a great time. The new building needs a bit more time to devlop its personality...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Hi Lizzie, I work for the British Library, which was housed in the British Museum with the wonderful round reading room designed by Panizzi. I am getting used to the new building at St. Pancras, but it is not so intimate. When I worked as a library assistant I got to know lots of the readers and accademics who used the reading rooms. We had a great time. The new building needs a bit more time to devlop its personality...



I would love to work in a library, as I love books. I've only recently managed to temper my compulsion to buy them after realising that there probably aren't enough years left in my life to read them all. I know that might sound gloomy, but even though I'm a fairly quick reader I have over 3,000 books on virtually every topic under the sun. Probably my 'worst' day was when a local bookshop was closing down and offering all books at 10% of cover price. I spent over ?200, so effectively buying over ?2,000 worth of books in one day!

I use the library a lot more now, but my problem is having to hand back the books I have enjoyed - I'd like to keep them on my shelves to remind me of the pleasure I had reading them!

I've worked in IT for most of my adult life, as an analyst/programmer. Despite its 'nerdy' and technical image, I've actually found it a creative experience - thinking of it more as a new form of language and communication - certainly in the areas I've worked in.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

I rarely use our local library. I have downsized the ammount of books I have at home as I needed the space, but I still have more books indoors thatthe whole of my local library.

The other thing is my local library seems only to stock what I call eye candy novels (Mills & Boon: Barbara Cartland etc...) and I like something to make me think and get the imaginitive juices going....


----------



## JohnForster (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to say, I haven't been to the library for years.  Anything I want to know is usually to be found on the Internet.

JOHN


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

The internet is open every day of the year, all day, so you can look up stuff whenever you want, which is in many ways better than a library. If asked a question I still go look in a book before I go to the internet. Both have their place in modern society


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 11, 2009)

like some of you on here my history of work is a mixed bag lol i started out at 16 working as a labourer for my dads building firm, after a year i joined the army and served for a few years in some very tough regiments. after this i went on to do private security work and also to lecture on this subject to people all over the world. i currently work as a cpo/bodyguard and i love it


----------



## Caroline (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds like all or most of us do some very interesting and satisfying jobs. Half of the battle is doing a job you like. In our office with various transport problems the standing joke is it is more stressfull getting tot work than actually being at work! Public transport when it is crowded stresses me out no end...


----------



## janine19 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi
Im a Physio, specialise in Womens Health and Outpatients. Work full time NHS and then 2 evenings private. Although not managing private at minute. Since dignosis just bein at work is a struggle due to physical nature of job. Hopefully will get back to it all soon. 

Love my job, couldnt imagine doing anything else.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> The internet is open every day of the year, all day, so you can look up stuff whenever you want, which is in many ways better than a library. If asked a question I still go look in a book before I go to the internet. Both have their place in modern society



That's what i think too. But online you don't get a friendly library assistant or librarian to locate what you want for you on the catalogue, and walk you to the shelf in case it is missing, and if it is missing, to help you find it either in the library or elsewhere. I do think that customer service and face to face contact is important.



JohnForster said:


> I'm sorry to say, I haven't been to the library for years.  Anything I want to know is usually to be found on the Internet.
> 
> JOHN



But in most public libraries you can use the internet too, for free. You can also borrow CDs, DVDs and games for a small charge, as well as attending various local activities like reading groups.



Caroline said:


> I rarely use our local library. I have downsized the ammount of books I have at home as I needed the space, but I still have more books indoors thatthe whole of my local library.
> 
> The other thing is my local library seems only to stock what I call eye candy novels (Mills & Boon: Barbara Cartland etc...) and I like something to make me think and get the imaginitive juices going....



The problem is that less people are going, so the book budgets dwindle, so even less people go...it is a self fulfilling cycle.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I rarely use our local library. I have downsized the ammount of books I have at home as I needed the space, but I still have more books indoors thatthe whole of my local library.
> 
> The other thing is my local library seems only to stock what I call eye candy novels (Mills & Boon: Barbara Cartland etc...) and I like something to make me think and get the imaginitive juices going....



I try and use the local library as much as possible, usually just to return books borrowed from the main library in town. I know that the library is used by a lot of young mums and their children, and by visiting it in this way, I increase the 'footfall' and help justify the funding to the council. They have a fairly limited selection, mostly populist fiction and celeb biography, so I tend not to borrow much from there - although I have read their entire stock of diabetes releated books!

As for the main library in town, I find that I already own a large proportion of the books they hold in my interest areas! It's a good place for things I wouldn't buy though, like audio language courses.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 13, 2009)

Our local library was very popular and offered a huge range of services and activities, then funding was cut, and the library was down sized dramatically. Our library even used to do a magazine exchange which was VERY popular with all the little old ladies who even borrowed books too. The local schools used to take classes of children to the library to supplement their own libraries, but this was stopped too. Infact when my son left primary school all the kids were sent home with a list of books the school library would like if the parents felt they were able to donate. DOn't think many did.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 15, 2009)

In my final year at school a Eastbourne College. Looking forward to university.

Tom H


----------



## AJL (Feb 16, 2009)

Senior Lecturer/academic.  I left school with just my 'o'-levels but 20 years later completed my PhD.  I'm due to have a book published soon.


----------



## kincaidston (Feb 17, 2009)

Mechanical engineer designing and helping to produce lasers


----------



## AmandaB (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, what a wonderful lot we are! I always thought i was the only diabetic who wanted to get on with life and not my diabetes rule me. How wrong I was! (And pleased to be so!!!).
I've had several careers:
Tax specialist at a firm of accountants.
Video producer and broadcast journalist.
I'm now a teacher - two days a week at a private school and two days a week in a prison.
Take a guess at which group of pupils is the better behaved!


----------



## carolyn (Feb 20, 2009)

*Foodie*

Hi Caroline
I am a hotelier, I run a small 4 star guest house in Bridlington with my husband. I used to be a chef for the prison service I left to buy the guest house, it was hard work there though and always had to have eyes at the back of my head. I was also head chef for a nursing home for people with mental illnesses, prior to that I was a E.H.O. All my life I have been involved with food in some way as I love to cook.
________
NEXIUM SETTLEMENT INFO


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

lol well we certainly seem to be a very different bunch with some very interesting jobs to.


----------



## Skene (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,
I work as an official reporter at a Parliament. My colleagues and I produce the Official Report of all the debates in the Parliament. It's a lightly edited substantially verbatim report. I previously worked in a library for a couple of years about 10 years ago.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 25, 2009)

I am amazed by the variety of jobs everyone does, and they all sound interesting. Just goes to prove we are all different and can get along...


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm a lazy student studying Computing.  When I started it was called Multimedia Communication Systems.  I wanted to be a web designer when I started uni.  Now ive come to realise I don't really like computing, so I just want my degree now so that I can get a job in something else hehe.


----------



## David B (Feb 26, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Hi Lizzie, I work for the British Library, which was housed in the British Museum with the wonderful round reading room designed by Panizzi. I am getting used to the new building at St. Pancras, but it is not so intimate. When I worked as a library assistant I got to know lots of the readers and accademics who used the reading rooms. We had a great time. The new building needs a bit more time to devlop its personality...



Hi Caroline and everyone else - I understand the British Library is an interesting place to visit - how can I can convince my family to go?

btw I'm a graphic designer - recently gone freelance.


----------



## Keith Harney (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Caroline

Electronics Engineer working in the defence sector 

Regards

Keith


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 11, 2009)

David B said:


> Hi Caroline and everyone else - I understand the British Library is an interesting place to visit - how can I can convince my family to go?
> 
> btw I'm a graphic designer - recently gone freelance.



If anyone is interested the web site is www.bl.uk When you visit the building, if you go to the information desk they will give you a list of when things like tours of the reading rooms are. There used to be one tour that talked about the different kinds of stone used int e building. During holidays there are also some events and workshops for kids. It is possible to go with a group and get a special tour just for your group, but you'd need to find out. The switchboard is 0207 412 7000 should you prefer to phone and find out what is going on on any particular day.


----------



## Catareta (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, everyone seem to be doing real jobs.. making me feel a bit of a failure again
But I am Volunteer Ward Assistant at a local hospice, and currently trying to do my OU Degree in Health Studies...
Have been in the Army (med discharge) and been a Nursing Student (caught MRSA twice)


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think you are a failure Catareta. I think everyone does their own thing and has their own limitations. One of my friends works 2 days a week in a charity shop. Some people would look down on her and say, can't you get a "proper" job? But they don't know her. She is happy in what she does and I think that is important. In comparison, my sister works full time and is studying for her degree, and on top of that just bought a house. The fact is, we are all different and as long as we feel happy and fulfilled by what we do, that's fine. You are studying to keep your brain active and that's good, and hospice work must be really hard and the fact is you are doing this tough job without getting paid which is admirable.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 11, 2009)

Catareta said:


> Well, everyone seem to be doing real jobs.. making me feel a bit of a failure again
> But I am Volunteer Ward Assistant at a local hospice, and currently trying to do my OU Degree in Health Studies...
> Have been in the Army (med discharge) and been a Nursing Student (caught MRSA twice)



You are not a failiure and it takes a special person to be a Volunteer Ward Assistant at the hospice. You are bringing something good to the people you help care for. I think this also proves you are a caring person.

You have proved you are intellegent as you were a Nursing Student and you are doing an OU degree, we are all good at something. It just takes some of us a little longer to find our niceh than others, so never give up hope.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 11, 2009)

Catareta said:


> Well, everyone seem to be doing real jobs.. making me feel a bit of a failure again
> But I am Volunteer Ward Assistant at a local hospice, and currently trying to do my OU Degree in Health Studies...
> Have been in the Army (med discharge) and been a Nursing Student (caught MRSA twice)



Doesn't sound like a failure to me. I would love to be a volunteer ward assistant actually, you get the chance to really connect with people and make a difference. I couldn't work in a hospice, takes a certain special person to do it.


----------

